

The Pitchforks Are Coming… For Us Plutocrats - zimbu668
http://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2014/06/the-pitchforks-are-coming-for-us-plutocrats-108014.html?ml=m_pm#.U7A54Kjp9g-

======
nealabq
This story has been submitted 9 times.

[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=politico.com#!/story/forever/0/pit...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=politico.com#!/story/forever/0/pitchforks%20plutocrats)

Submission with all the comments:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7953608](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7953608)

